# Peppermint tea and ivf meds



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

Unsure where to post this question..I have replaced my coffee with peppermint tea. Just wandered if it is safe to drink it while on ivf med? 
As it is a herb will it interact with any meds..prednisone,aspirin,clexane,utrogeston,progynova.
Also is it safe to consume in pregnancy? Can I have too much of it??
Over thinking  

Thanks

Tutu x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfectly fine. Stop thinking   


I switched to this when I had to give up caffeine. Drank it through 3 IVF cycles, pregnancy and beyond. Although the 4 year old tends to drive me to gin these days


----------

